# Shreveport Highlifter Park May 15th



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone going to be at the Highlifter Park in Shreveport on the 15th? So far, myself and jctgumby are going. Trying to find out if anyone else on here will be there, we should ride :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

when it gets closer i will let you know


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

A good friend of mine JLC Performance is going too...We finally got his brute hittin like a top


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be at the CMR race in Alabama...the rest of my teammates from Randy Miller Racing will be there racing. Are you all going to race?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i think i will be there with some people team anything goes .. we are riding after the race


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Not this weekend,we going to the muddy gras make up ride down in Alto tx.


----------

